# Lost Me Modem :(

## Snoopster77

I was having the 'failed to calculate module dependencies' problem which I fixed thanks to posts on this most excellent forum.  So I am now hoping for more help ... I lost my modem.

Symptoms:

wvdialconf scans ports but the modem doesn't respond.

pppd does not dial immediately.  After about 15 seconds it dials but hangs up immediately after it connects to the other modem (no data is transfered at all).

Is the modem working:

Yes, used my windows partition to make sure I could connect to the internet.

Probably error:

My guess is that I've stuffed something up in the kernel.  When I fixed the module dependencies I think I also mucked around with the kernel settings.  Can't remember what I changed though (oops)

Anyone got any ideas?

----------

## Snoopster77

I think I did add ACPI support.  Could this have broken something to do with them modem?

----------

## mksoft

ACPI seems unrealted to the error. 

What is the port of the modem  :Question: 

Check that you have permession to access it.

Try emerging minicom and use it to access the modem. Throw some AT commands at it. See if that works.

----------

## Snoopster77

Doesn't wvdialconf throw AT commands at the modem in order to detect the modem and it's capabilities?  Like I said wvdialconf didn't detect the modem.

----------

## mksoft

Yes it does, but lets first verify that everthing is OK.

Post some more info about the modem (port, IRQ).

----------

## taskara

I don't use a modem,

but I have to say when I saw this topic, I knew it had to be one of me fellow aussies that done wrote it!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pjp

As mksoft mentioned, posting some port & IRQ info will help.  Such as:

```
cat /proc/ioports
```

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

And if it is a PCI modem, also

```
cat /proc/pci
```

----------

## Snoopster77

Well I mucked around with some kernel settings last night and things seem to be fixed.  I was pretty sure it was a kernel config problem since that is the only thing that changed from the time the modem was working to the time the modem wasn't.

Unfortunately, I don't know exactly what config options broke the modem since in all my mucking around I managed to lose my .config file.  So I had to start from scratch and everything is fine now.

And yeah, I'm an Aussie but that don't mean there's not nothing wrong with me english   :Razz: 

----------

## taskara

 :Laughing: 

so funny..   :Cool: 

----------

## Snoopster77

Well my newly built kernel did not have ACPI built in so I added it and guess what ... lost my modem again.

So I'm now thinking unless someone can prove otherwise that ACPI is stuffing around with my modem or the seriel ports or something.  The modem is a crappy old ActionTec (something like that).  Any one got any thoughts or better still, how to get APM to work.  I've got it compiled into the kernel but I think I've probably got to muck aournd with the BIOS settings to get it to work.  BTW how do you find out the make of your MB?

----------

## Snoopster77

Further investigations suggest that ACPI IRQ sharing might be the little gremlin.  Am I on track or thinking with my ass?

----------

